# Where did all the fish go at West Branch!



## kurtykurt2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Me and my dad Just recently got a boat and really like West branch. We launch off at the knapp road boat ramp. Were big into trolling and caught a couple small 23 inch muskies a 27 inch northern amd a few small bass. Been trying for walleye but nothing is hitting. Mainly we troll w/ rapalas and hot n tots. Im not sure if the knapp rd boat ramp is the hot spot for trolling. Making the way around to the rock spring boat ramp I know there are a ton of drop offs and such. But past the bridge is all the party people who like to go fast. Tried fishing over on that side our first time out and got rocked w/ a bunch of waves. Any Tips or What really biting on what lure or anything will help please.

I posted the 2 muskie we caught from Wb.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

..wow their first post ever on here and you guys are gona bash on him?? ...way to keep members around well no one ever said all fishermen are nice i guess ...mabe thats the first musky ever and dont know bout ur catch and release protocols .ive never caught a musky in my life and untill i join this site i didnt know they are sensitive and u need to release them as quick as possible...so give them a break and stop busting peoples Cojones


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

all the fish are down deeper right now cuz of the weather .least thats what i keep hearing i was at WB a few days ago at rock springs road under the bridge it was slow while we were there and we got out at 7am . try gettin out there earlier or later in the evening .hope this helps some how


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Turn up the sensitivity on your fish finder, you should see a line of dots and that's the thermocline. The walleye will be under and above that line. Usually the big ones will be under,so im told. Also fish balls of bait,quite often they will be underneath the bait and the finder wont pick em up or they can be out to the sides and the finder wont pick em up. I've caught fish with no marks on the screen. I would focus on thermocline and bait. Oh and deep water with structure. Good luck


----------



## kurtykurt2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have to get a Sd card to update the fishfinder. It's a lowrance lms 334c igps prob out of date now w/ all the high tech fish finders out there now. Another thing on there is we have the fish id on and i think that says there is fish down there when its just debris and what not. Tried turning that off for one day to see how we did and just go by the arches of the symobls on the screen but thats a little difficult. Fish arent really biting on crank baits then. It's all live bait?


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I can't speak for west branch, but at mosquito I've been catching 3-6 nice walleye every trip throwing cranks for bass


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice fish man. I cant personally speak here for WB but I have been having trouble with walleyes at Pyma.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I have never been to West Branch but have heard good things about it for muskie


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Kurtykurt, did you eat those Muskies ?


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

I haven't been to WB lately, but in the past I've done decent for 'eyes near the dam. I've caught some decent eaters in the deeper water while trolling cranks and also while drifting harnesses. My biggest walleye from WB came from a small bay while casting spinnerbaits for bass. I know this isn't much help, but it's all I've got right now lol.


----------



## kurtykurt2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well i fillet them and there in the freezer right now.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like some good eatin there-YUM!


----------



## gapwedge (Jun 6, 2011)

kurtykurt2011 said:


> Well i fillet them and there in the freezer right now.


I was taught that you don't keep musky.

I was also taught the correct usage of "there" "they're" and "their."

Just sayin'.


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

gapwedge said:


> I was taught that you don't keep musky.
> 
> I was also taught the correct usage of "there" "they're" and "their."
> 
> Just sayin'.


Obviously you weren't taught about commas, smart ass.

Just sayin'......


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Im gonna start a group for you musky fisherman called" Musky Huggers"


----------



## kurtykurt2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

What, Are we going for try outs for the spelling bee or something. Its a damn forum dude.


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

At least part of your higher education (past 8th grade) could be reflected.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

Good catch for the first time out! If you are catching muskie and pike tho you should try something different. Right now the water is layered pretty well. On the very hot days you should either be there before dawn or wait until after dusk. Your chances of being in the right spot midday when some might make a feeding are very slim. If you just want fish keep pitching shallow and weedbeds and be ready for the fast strikes. Try what you think tho because the norm is still putting meat on the table. Enjoy that muskie tho, and keep everyone you legally can.


----------



## kurtykurt2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Right on man. There is no limit on muskie or pike.. But i won't keep one under 20 inches. Who knows where the walleye are hiding on Wb.. my guess is deeper water's by the dam.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

1 muskie a day per person but none on pike


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Not many people are going to help you find eyes when your keeping baby muskie.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

MadMac said:


> Not many people are going to help you find eyes when your keeping baby muskie.


Would you rather him keep trophy muskie? That's the perfect size to keep if your gonna eat em. You know man has been fishing for food for thousands of years and not until recently people have been fishing for" sport", somehow the muskie has survived before" sport" fishing. I know there has been some close calls from over fishing but the odnr has a grip on things. Selective harvest is a very healthy way to maintain great fisheries and feilds. Go ONDR!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

russ9054 said:


> Would you rather him keep trophy muskie? That's the perfect size to keep if your gonna eat em. You know man has been fishing for food for thousands of years and not until recently people have been fishing for" sport", somehow the muskie has survived before" sport" fishing. I know there has been some close calls from over fishing but the odnr has a grip on things. Selective harvest is a very healthy way to maintain great fisheries and feilds. Go ONDR!


You are right about one thing. Man has been fishing for thousands of years.....Man has also been growing at staggering rates so the use of resivoirs and impoundments are a must to keep up with our expansion. This has created all sorts of bodies of water that are relatively new. These impoundments and damns have all played a part to adding new fishing spots, and tons of new fisherman. In ohio, all these "new" lakes don't support muskie reproduction, with one exception. If we all were fishing for food, we could just say good bye to muskies in ohio. 
Selective harvest only works when there is abundant natural reproduction. You may not know this but all of wb muskies are stocked. Couple that with high mortality rates among stocked fingerlings and selective harvest does not apply. Muskie have become sport fish for just that reason. Because of the strict CnR policies of serious musky fisherman the opportunity to catch a 50+ fish (a true trophy) are better than ever. 20 years ago a 40 inch musky in Ohio would be something special.....now.....well let's just say I've released 4 40+ fish since july 4. And can probably list about 30 others, 40+ caught and released from a small circle of fisher people since the 4th. Bottom line is the only reason musky fishing in Ohio is this good is strict CnR. As to keeping baby muskie opposed to a trophy? Well your wrong there too. That baby musky if kept in the water to live and grow would be caught and released countless times. Providing joy and excitement to many fisher people. On the other hand, a true trophy 50+ has been around for a long time, and is probably getting near the end of it's life. Not to mention the fact that she doesn't produce offspring. I'd much rather see someone keep a 50+ then a juvenile. Personally though I would never keep one unless it were of record breaking size.


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

gapwedge said:


> I was taught that you don't keep musky.
> 
> I was also taught the correct usage of "there" "they're" and "their."
> 
> Just sayin'.



then maybe you should be taught the Shut your mouth part of being a decent human.


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

You guys know there are very knowledgable people that don't come on this site very much any more because of you guys crying everytime someone keeps a fish. I've talked to them personally about it. How about next time you guys go deer hunting you shoot paintballs instead, that way many people can enjoy shooting the big buck. I would hate to make enemies here, but come on. Enough is enough. It's not like he has a cooler full of muskies that he poached, or it's not like he caught it illegally, he caught it took it home and ate it.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

if muskie were good eating maybe but I rather eat my wifes cooking


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Rmelz said:


> Obviously you weren't taught about commas, smart ass.
> 
> Just sayin'......


that's pretty dang funny right there (did i do ok.lol).


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

MadMac said:


> Not many people are going to help you find eyes when your keeping baby muskie.


I know plenty of people that will help you catch eyes if you just throw one muskie a day on the bank for good measure.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Apex Predator said:


> I know plenty of people that will help you catch eyes if you just throw one muskie a day on the bank for good measure.


I know your just trolling but I would enjoy watching you be hauled away if I saw you do that.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

madmac said:


> i know your just trolling but i would enjoy watching you be hauled away if i saw you do that.


+1 +1 +1 +1 +1


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

MadMac said:


> I know your just trolling but I would enjoy watching you be hauled away if I saw you do that.


I would be mad as hell if I saw this but is it illegal?


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

I have thousands of those pesky fish buried in my garden.lol just kidding.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

MadMac said:


> I know your just trolling but I would enjoy watching you be hauled away if I saw you do that.


Aww Mac, didnt mean to mash up your feelbads. Had to look up what trolling was tho. Learn your laws. It might not be what you would do but Im allowed to do it. I can keep 1 muskie per day and do what I please with it, cook it or trash it. I paid my $19 same as you. I see more muskie floating on the surface because the "real muskie fisherman" just have to have a picture with it than I have ever killed. Ive targeted muskie 4 times in my life and caught 3. doesnt seem that difficult to me. If a coyote is killing your rabbit field wouldnt you kill the coyote?


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

If ur gonna keep a fish eat it , mount it ,or let it go. Especially such a beautiful and fun species to catch like a musky! I don't care if u kill a fish but don't put it to waste


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

Ive will say that Ive never put any fish but the cats to waste, on specific areas. I hit a nerve along time ago by saying that I feed fish to my dogs. Im not a mame and release kida guy.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thts fine neither am I


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

This thread is great! The grammar police and the C&R patrol showed up all at once! Throw in some great comebacks, a bit of snark and even some fishing advice and this one has the potential to be a classic. Carry on folks.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Seaturd said:


> This thread is great! The grammar police and the C&R patrol showed up all at once! Throw in some great comebacks, a bit of snark and even some fishing advice and this one has the potential to be a classic. Carry on folks.


LOL! Turd, you crack me up! I, too, have been enjoying this one


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Tatonka said:


> I would be mad as hell if I saw this but is it illegal?


I emailed the ODNR and explained the situation and this is the response I received from Phil Hillman. Maybe this will convince some of the more hard headed people that believe they would be helping the bass or whatever population by getting rid of as many muskies as you legally can.


Dear Steve,

I spoke with our District Three Law Enforcement Supervisor, Tom Rowan, who said that we do not have a wanton waste law, although anyone disposing of fish or fish parts in the manner that you suggested would receive a ticket for littering. Now, lets get to the common sense side of things. The muskellunge diet in West Branch Lake and other places in Ohio is comprised of 95% + gizzard shad. Any bass, walleye, small muskellunge, etc. that would be eaten by a muskellunge would indeed be a rarity. Anyone who supports killing muskellunge in the manner that you suggested does not have a clue as to muskellunge diet. No one should listen to such a person! He deserves to be castigated for such an ignorant post. He is wasting sportsmens dollars and is destroying potential trophy fish. This person is no conservationist and certainly NO sportsman! Feel free to post my response on the web site.

Sincerely,

Phil Hillman
Division of Wildlife
District Three Fish Management Supervisor
912 Portage Lakes Drive
Akron, Oh. 44319
(330) 644-2293, extension # 3015


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

while I agree that most of there diet is shad they do at times target other game fish.Not that I endorse senseless catch and kill without the intent on eating.However if you fished the walleye spawn on the dam this spring you would have caught one of two things,a fair ammount of small jack walleye or a muskie.Now what do you suppose all those muskie were doing packed in against that dam???????They certainly were not spawning.Once again I still don't think keeping to kill is ethical,but still a sad reality we have to face because after all it comes down to a matter of personal opinion.If it's legal than you have to deal with it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

I love the Wardens post. 95% shad is unnacceptable for my tax dollars. I look in the stomach of every fish I catch and keep and unless alot the gizzard shad are starting to look like yellow perch in the later months of the year but go back silver when the ice settles in Im going to dismiss every word of it. I would still accept a $100 littering fine considering walleye is $15 per Lb. Ive never seen Muskie on the table.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> I love the Wardens post. 95% shad is unnacceptable for my tax dollars. I look in the stomach of every fish I catch and keep and unless alot the gizzard shad are starting to look like yellow perch in the later months of the year but go back silver when the ice settles in Im going to dismiss every word of it. I would still accept a $100 littering fine considering walleye is $15 per Lb. Ive never seen Muskie on the table.


he said musky diet. you said you caught 3 musky and even if you did keep them all you cannot come to a conclusion off of just 3 fish.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I could not agree more with the response of the District Three Superviser.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with the district officer also. Stipers get the same bad rap. I fish for just about every gamefish and it is moronic to think that a lake filled with forage fish can't support walleye, Muskie and whatever at the same time. Kentucky lake is a premier bass and blue cat fishery at the same time. If the forage is plentiful then gamefish eating other gamefish is minimal. I think that people that recieve advanced degrees in wildlife biology have a bit more knowledge than someon who has only caught 3 muskie.........I know it is a bit snarky, but I gotta call 'em az I sees em (for the grammar guys)


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

and what makes your tax dollars more important than the muskie guys' tax dollars?


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

If a carp fisherman wants a lake managed for carp should odnr do it because he pays taxes? Maybe you should be whining about the roads and bridges to the lakes and your tax dollars than about muskie.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I completely agree with what Mr. Hillman has to say. In nature apex predators only kill to feed. Maybe you should change your forum name to Apex Idiot or just plain Juvenile Thinker. Anyone that would keep a 24" muskie probably keeps 6" bass and 9" walleye "cause after all, I paid my 19 bucks".


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

westbranchbob said:


> while I agree that most of there diet is shad they do at times target other game fish.Not that I endorse senseless catch and kill without the intent on eating.However if you fished the walleye spawn on the dam this spring you would have caught one of two things,a fair ammount of small jack walleye or a muskie.Now what do you suppose all those muskie were doing packed in against that dam???????They certainly were not spawning.Once again I still don't think keeping to kill is ethical,but still a sad reality we have to face because after all it comes down to a matter of personal opinion.If it's legal than you have to deal with it.


Funny how the walleye have survived without being stocked for all these years. Not to mention the crappie, bass, cats, etc.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

I never said walleye couldnt survive in a lake with muskie, they would just be bigger and better off without them. I never said my tax dollars were more important than anyone elses, Ill just stick to one muskie per day as the law says, which was made by people being paid with our tax dollars. I never asked for the ODNR to be involved in managing the carp or muskie in any lake, they have given us the opportunity to do so ourselves. As for the keeping of the specified lengths of fish, how can you compare a legal muskie to an illegal bass and an illegal walleye? Thats like comparing apples to oranges to cornbread. I stay within the law in everything I do anymore. Although I do believe the ODNR could do a better job policing their policies, Im not going to be one to break them. If by "kill to feed" you mean doing whatever is necessary to provide for you and yours then yes. From hunting to fishing to trapping fur. It all provides food or money to my family and friends. We aren't on the top of the food chain due to our empathy.

Side Note: learn how to use "quotation marks"


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

We are very lucky to have such a good Musky fishing lake and if it weren't for the guys here talking about it and posting pics, I and probably many others would have never known, I dabble a little just for sake of getting lucky and catching a big fish but would rather catch something I can eat.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, like you catch a muskie a day. Get a grip. You know the State chose WB as a muskie lake. They spend a lot of money to provide people in this area with a great opportunity to catch a spectacular sport fish in that lake. Instead of fishing for meat in a nearby lake that is much better for eyes like Berlin or Mosquito you think it's a good idea to wantonly kill the muskie in WB. You are a selfish bastard and if I had the say you would be banned from fishing and hunting. I don't think for a minute that half if anything you say is true but just the way you think makes you an ass.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Mac I don't think this guy is going to get it.....it's okay. Some people are worthless and don't contribute a thing to the sport, only care about what they can take. But hey, he probably knows more than the "District Three Fish Management Supervisor". Someone lock this thread before I get dumb founded by stupidity. 

Apex, how about, we get like 30 of us musky guys who fish WB a lot to donate $20 each to you per year. You can then just get some Filet-O-Fish from McDonalds or walleye fillets from the guys at the ramp CATCHING them. It would also keep your awesome management skills far away from the lake.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

It all evens out, I see stray pit bulls and get the same thoughts


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

The French use perfume "in lieu of" a bath to mask their skankiness.

What do the Chef's use for a Muskie?

Sport vs. Meat will always be a debate. Way back in Canada, someone harvested a Muskie, and when shared, that was all it took to eliminate it as Tablefare.

The best eating fish are the Perch family, which includes walleye, then after that, Northern Pike, Gills, and some Cats........

Also keep in mind that the current PROGRAMS you read about in the Lake Erie forum is all about meat. There is no sport in dragging a walleye in at 2mph with a small board or dipsy attached. I understand the necessity due to the changes in water clarity(zebras and spooking), but honestly, getting the mph and setback(depth) correct is not sport, but meat collection.

Ohio, without a Muskie size limit, is acknowledging no reproduction, like the trout stockings for Ohio anglers tablefare, but, Muskie are not tablefare, so if you want to eat, fish Lake Erie?


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Blorgus said:


> The French use perfume "in lieu of" a bath to mask their skankiness.
> 
> What do the Chef's use for a Muskie?
> 
> ...


You obviously don't fish lake erie for eyes. It takes a lot of hard work to consistently pull fish and even when you have the right "program" they still don't bite. What does using boards or dipseys have to do with how sporting trolling is. The boards are tools to keep your lines spread out cause you cant flat line 6 rods out the back of the boat and they have nothing to do with lure depth. Dipseys are just another tool to keep lines apart and to reach greater depths without having to let out an ass load of line. I understand that some don't like trolling but i believe its because they've never appreciated all the hardwork and research it takes to catch lake erie walleye. If you think we just collect meat your wrong we release fish all the time,and you think a 12-15 pound walleye just gets drug across the top of thpe water? Ya right its easy to say you haven't hooked into one. Do me a favor just stick to wat you know. See ya!


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

russ9054 said:


> You obviously don't fish lake erie for eyes. What does using boards or dipseys have to do with how sporting trolling is. The boards are tools to keep your lines spread out cause you cant flat line 6 rods out the back of the boat water? Do me a favor just stick to wat you know. See ya!


I know that 6 lines equals HARVEST, or meat collection.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

Funny how you mentioned WB there Mac, noone else had said anything about it but thanks. Ive only fished the lake 2 times in my life and did see what looked like 2 muskie roll the surface on my very first trip out there. The eyes I got that day were nice tho and it was raining so hard I had and umbrella up while crossing the lake with a tourney going on. I dont feel that the words lucky or spectacular should be in the same book as muskie but thats my opinion. I have only one spot that I sport fish. Its a maybe 12 ft wide creek thats holds good pike. Ill still keep one per day for dinner and I bobber fish them. I love how I was attacked on my skills tho. This only justifies why Ive never seen eye to eye with muskie or bass fisherman.

Mac: I may be considered selfish in your mind but your tactics are nothing but a sign of pure human weakness in mine. If its big enough to justify getting the cutting board dirty, its big enough to at least feed it to the dogs.

Tatonka: Shoot them mutts. Im sure they are trash dogs. You either have champions or fertilizer.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> Funny how you mentioned WB there Mac, noone else had said anything about it but thanks. Ive only fished the lake 2 times in my life and did see what looked like 2 muskie roll the surface on my very first trip out there. The eyes I got that day were nice tho and it was raining so hard I had and umbrella up while crossing the lake with a tourney going on. I dont feel that the words lucky or spectacular should be in the same book as muskie but thats my opinion. I have only one spot that I sport fish. Its a maybe 12 ft wide creek thats holds good pike. Ill still keep one per day for dinner and I bobber fish them. I love how I was attacked on my skills tho. This only justifies why Ive never seen eye to eye with muskie or bass fisherman.
> 
> Mac: I may be considered selfish in your mind but your tactics are nothing but a sign of pure human weakness in mine. If its big enough to justify getting the cutting board dirty, its big enough to at least feed it to the dogs.
> 
> Tatonka: Shoot them mutts. Im sure they are trash dogs. You either have champions or fertilizer.


nobody mentioned west branch? the topic is ABOUT west branch. seems to me you'll never see eye to eye with anyone because you can't admit to your own ignorance.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Apex Predator, just remember one thing about West Branch. The Walleye size limit is now 15 inches as it is at Milton and Berlin . PLease don't take any undersised Walleyes out of there. If you don't believe what Phil Hillman says about Muskie diet there are many publications and information online which will give you the facts. 
Anyone who kills Muskies because they think they will wipe out Bass or Walleyes doesn't have both oars in the water !


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

Apex Predator said:


> Mac: I may be considered selfish in your mind but your tactics are nothing but a sign of pure human weakness in mine. If its big enough to justify getting the cutting board dirty, its big enough to at least feed it to the dogs.


It is now considered human weakness to respect an animal or fish enough to not kill it? Very interesting.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Calm down guys. Lets keep the name calling and insults out of the post's!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

I will just finish saying this. I didnt read anything to where the post was about. I just enjoy seeing what the mame and release guys have to say, especially muskie. I myself let yearlings and small does walk by without shooting a leg out or snaring them just so I can get my picture taken and let them go. I saw muskie in the title and looked, it was in my region of Oh. I have also never pulled a non legal walleye out of WB, never hooked a short one there compared to the massive amount I pull from Berlin. I dont really post much on this site because Ive seen how too many times when someone just wants to hear nice fish or good job they are attacked by "true fisherman." Ive also seen first hand how one (false) post can send 50 lurkers to one area of a lake overnight while your spot remained free, especially with the ice on. I just enjoy to hear others points of views on things and for them to realize that there are still those of us who understand the saying "the world is yours for the taking." I dont consider human weakness the fact that you dont kill something, Its why in your mind you feel the way you do. Something you cannot change about yourself, you are born either weak or strong. Ill check back in a few months. Until then, Ill see you on the water.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Apex Predator said:


> I will just finish saying this. I didnt read anything to where the post was about. I just enjoy seeing what the mame and release guys have to say, especially muskie. I myself let yearlings and small does walk by without shooting a leg out or snaring them just so I can get my picture taken and let them go. I saw muskie in the title and looked, it was in my region of Oh. I have also never pulled a non legal walleye out of WB, never hooked a short one there compared to the massive amount I pull from Berlin. *I dont really post much on this site because Ive seen how too many times when someone just wants to hear nice fish or good job they are attacked by "true fisherman." Ive also seen first hand how one (false) post can send 50 lurkers to one area of a lake overnight while your spot remained free, especially with the ice on. I just enjoy to hear others points of views on things and for them to realize that there are still those of us who understand the saying "the world is yours for the taking."* *I dont consider human weakness the fact that you dont kill something, Its why in your mind you feel the way you do. Something you cannot change about yourself, you are born either weak or strong.* Ill check back in a few months. Until then, Ill see you on the water.



I have no idea as to what the hell you are trying to say


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> I will just finish saying this. I didnt read anything to where the post was about. I just enjoy seeing what the mame and release guys have to say, especially muskie. I myself let yearlings and small does walk by without shooting a leg out or snaring them just so I can get my picture taken and let them go. I saw muskie in the title and looked, it was in my region of Oh. I have also never pulled a non legal walleye out of WB, never hooked a short one there compared to the massive amount I pull from Berlin. I dont really post much on this site because Ive seen how too many times when someone just wants to hear nice fish or good job they are attacked by "true fisherman." Ive also seen first hand how one (false) post can send 50 lurkers to one area of a lake overnight while your spot remained free, especially with the ice on. I just enjoy to hear others points of views on things and for them to realize that there are still those of us who understand the saying "the world is yours for the taking." I dont consider human weakness the fact that you dont kill something, Its why in your mind you feel the way you do. Something you cannot change about yourself, you are born either weak or strong. Ill check back in a few months. Until then, Ill see you on the water.


Wow, I guess your one of the weak ones then.

Wasn't that quote ("the world is yours for the taking.") in Scarface ??? :T


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

Dear Steve,

I spoke with our District Three Law Enforcement Supervisor, Tom Rowan, who said that we do not have a wanton waste law, although anyone disposing of fish or fish parts in the manner that you suggested would receive a ticket for littering. Now, lets get to the common sense side of things. The muskellunge diet in West Branch Lake and other places in Ohio is comprised of 95% + gizzard shad. Any bass, walleye, small muskellunge, etc. that would be eaten by a muskellunge would indeed be a rarity. Anyone who supports killing muskellunge in the manner that you suggested does not have a clue as to muskellunge diet. No one should listen to such a person! He deserves to be castigated for such an ignorant post. He is wasting sportsmens dollars and is destroying potential trophy fish. This person is no conservationist and certainly NO sportsman! Feel free to post my response on the web site.

Sincerely,

Phil Hillman
Division of Wildlife
District Three Fish Management Supervisor
912 Portage Lakes Drive
Akron, Oh. 44319
(330) 644-2293, extension # 3015[/QUOTE]

Thought This was funny. Guess the District supervisor thinks of the muskie the same as a McDonalds wrapper, he gets a ticket for disposing of trash in the wrong manner.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatonka said:


> I have no idea as to what the hell you are trying to say


And I believe you never will



Fisherman 3234 said:


> Wow, I guess your one of the weak ones then.
> 
> Wasn't that quote ("the world is yours for the taking.") in Scarface ??? :T


That quote was told to me at a very young age, I searched and "the world is yours" is in scarface. Ive never seen it. Im not into drugs. Im not sure if I should give you credit or not for calling me weak from behind your keyboard or not tho but goodluck on the water.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Four years active and two more inactive to keep people like you safe and I'm the week one huh. Your thought process is so lame it's almost funny.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Apex Predator said:


> And I believe you never will



Believe me, this is a good thing on my part


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> And I believe you never will
> 
> 
> 
> That quote was told to me at a very young age, I searched and "the world is yours" is in scarface. Ive never seen it. Im not into drugs. Im not sure if I should give you credit or not for calling me weak from behind your keyboard or not tho but goodluck on the water.


Your weak and a joke. Your stupidity is really hilarious. How does it feel to have the District 3 Fisheries Management Supervisor call you out???


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Easy guys, easy .


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

And this thread is dead......... for sum of you, you need to re-read the TOS rules.
Warnings going out to sum....


----------

